# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  FC Inter, kampionët e Italisë (#2)

## interX

>>>>>>>100 vjet Inter<<<<<<

Interi i skudetos së parë:
Futboll Club Internazionale Milano lindi në restorantin L’Orologio mbrëmjen e 9 Marsit 1908 nga  43 disidentë të Ac Milan, i cili kishte vendosur të mos lejonte të luanin lojtarë të huaj dhe të mos merte pjesë në asnjë torne nazional. Emri i zgjedhur për skuadrën e re simbolizon vullnetin bazë të kësaj shoqërie: ti japësh mundësinë lojtarëve jo italianë të veshin këtë bluzë. Në ditët e sotme Inter është skuadra italiane me numrin më të madh të lojtarëve të huaj.
Presidenti i parë ishte Giovanni Paramithiotti, në 1909 u zgjodh Ettore Strauss dhe në 1910 Carlo De Medici. Ky i fundit , vetëm pas dy sezonesh prej krijimit, coi interin të trajnuar nga Fossati në fitoren e skudetos së parë, fal suksesit prej 10-3 në finale kundër skuadrës së katërt ndër 11 të Pro Vercellit, e cila doli në fushë për të protestuar si pasojë e refuzimit të F.I.F (federatës itlainae të futbollit) për të spostuar datën e ndeshjes.  Sezonin e ndoqën katër sezone jo të mira , gjatë së cilave presidenca ndryshoi disa herë: morën detyrën Emilio Hirzel (1912), Luigi Ansbacher (1914) dhe në ë njëjtin vit Giuseppe Visconti Di Modrone, që qndron drejtues i shoqërisë  deri në 1919, kur detyra i besohet Giorgio Hulss. Gjat presidencës së Modrone filloi Lufta e parë botërore: ajo coi në ndërprerien e kampionatit 1914/1915 dhe të pezullimin e të gjith kampionateve vijues. Rekrutimi i shumë lojtarëve, dhe humbjet e mëdha nuk e ndërprenë rrugën e zikaltërve, që në 1919/1920 fituan skudeton e parë të pas luftës, duke fituar 3-2 në finale kundër Livornos,  në zonën neutrale të Bolonjës , president ishte Francesco Mauro dhe trajner Nino Resegotti.  
Mbreterimi i Meazzes
sezonin 1921/1922 u karakterizua nga dy federata të ndryshme, ÇI (Konfederata Futbollistike Italiane) dhe FIGC, që organizuan dy Kampionate të ndara. Inter mori pjesë në kampionatin ÇI dhe doli i fundit në Grupin B të Ligës së Veriut.
Krijimi i 1 Kampionati të vetëm ishte i vështirë, dhe pas polemikave të ashpërta në 26 Gusht 1922 drejtuesit e FIGC dhe ÇI u mblodhën në Brusnengo për të bashkëpunuar në krijimin e një Kampionati të vetëm. Arbitër dhe përfaqsues i medias ishte Emilio Colombo, drejtor i Gazzetta dello Sport.U mbërit në një marveshje midis shoqërive rivale, dhe shkrirja e ÇI me FIGC solli në zvëndësimin e kategorive me 6 Divizione, mbështetur në modelin Anglez. E para dhe e dyta u drejtuan në nivel nacional, ndërsa të tjerat ju kaluan Komiteteteve Rajonale, duke u lënë një rol të dorës së dytë.
Për të përfunduar kompozimin e dy divizioneve të para u organizuan ndeshjet vendimtare  dhe kundër interit u vu Libertas e Firenzes. Në 9 Qershor 1922 në Milano Inter fitoi  3-0 me dopietën e Tullio Aliatis dhe golin e Ermano Aebit. 1-1 shi në kthimin e 16 Qershorit në Firenze vendosi Interin në Divizionin e Parë. 
Në skudeto vijoi një kohë e gjatë anonimati, i karakterizuar vetëm nga një ulje,  pas shumë kohësh në gjysëm të klasifikimit, në ndeshjet ndër rajonale, u arrit në një vend i pestë në 1926/1927. U bënë dy ndryshime të presidencës : 1923 Mauron e pasoi Enrico Olivetti, dhe në 1926 erdhi radha e Senatore Borlettit. Pankina pati si drejtues Bob Spotishëood, Paolo Schiedler, Arpad Veisz dhe Giuseppe Viola .
Me ardhjen e 20 vjetorit, Inter detyrohet të ndryshojë cështjen sociale: Partia Fashiste nuk e vlersonte në fakt emrin “Internazionale”, që sipas qeverisë nuk respektonte traditën italian, dhe shqiptohej shumë  afërsisht me “Internazionalen e tretë Komoniste”  Në verën e 1928, nën kujdesin e presidetit Senatore Borletti (që kishte marë detyrën në 1926), F.C Internazionale u bashkua me Unionin Sportiv të Milanos, duke ndryshuar emrin, dhe duke u njohur si “Associazione Sportiva Ambrosiana”, me veshjen e bardhë me një kryq të kuq (që janë dhe njgyrat e Milanos). 
Ndarja e re zgjati vetëm pak muaj, dhe sërish zikaltër (por me jakën bardh e zi, si ngjyrat e U.S.Milanez), Skuadra sërish e trajnuar nga Arpad Veisz dhe e ndjekur nga Presidentët Ernesto Torrusio (1929) dhe Oreste Simonetti (1930) fitoi skudeton e tretë, në rastin e Kampionatit të parë të vetëm pa ndarje jug-veri,  duke arritur dhe në gjysëm finalen e Mitropa Cup, kupë e rezervuar për klubet më të forta të Austris, Italis, Hungarisë, Cekosllovakisë, Rumanisë dhe Jugosllavisë. Në këtë kampionat mori besimin përfundimtar Giuseppe Meazza i quajtur ndryshe “Balilla”, bomber zikaltër brilant.
Vendi i katërt në 1930/1931 coi në një erë ndryshimesh në shoqëri: timonieri i ri Ferdinando Pozzani, i njohur si “Gjenerali Po” për mënyrën e tij autoritare, lëshoi të iknin shumë flamuj, ndryshoi trainierin, dhe mori nga FIGC lejen që skuadra të quhej Ambrsiana-Inter. Ndyshimi  nuk solli rezultate, që u limituan me një zhgënjim duke zënë vetëm vendin e gjashtë. Rikthimi i Ëeisz, mbërritja e portierit presitgjioz Karlo Ceresoli dhe e sulmuesve të rinj Levratto dhe Frione II u duk sikur shtyu Ambrosianën drejt skudetos, por që mungoi në 1932/1933, skuadra arriti vetëm e dyta dhe 8 pikë mbas Juventusit. 1993-shi ishte dhe viti i finales në Mitropa Cup. Pasi kishte eleminuar First Vienna, dhe Spartën e Pragës, zikaltërve u mbetej të mundnin dhe Vienën e Austris. Fitorja 2-1 në Milano u duk se Meazzës dhe shokëve të tij po u shkonte mbarë, por në Vienë u mundën 3-1 nga të zotët e shtëpisë.
U ndje sërish aroma e një Skudetoje në 1933/1934. Dy ditë para fundit Ambroziana mund Juventusin 3-2, në një ndeshje historike që shënoi një fitim rekord rekord prej 400 mij liretash. Pavarësisht nga kjo, humbjet kundër Fiorentinës dhe Torinos i ndëshkuan zikaltërit me një tjetër vend të dytë, kësaj radhe me një diferencë prej 4 pikësh. Vitin pasardhës në ditën e fundit Inter dhe Juve ishin barazim me pikë. Bardhezinjtë fituan në Firenze, ndërsa Zikaltërit humbën kundër Lazios, me një gol të shënuar nga një ish zikaltër...Levratto, dhe sezoni   1934/1935 u bë për djemtë e stërvitur nga Gyula Fldmann viti i tretë që e gjen interin në vendin e dytë.
Kaluan dy vite të tjrea, ku në pankinë u afruan Albino Carraro dhe Armando Castellazzi, duke arritur vetëm një vend të katërt dhe të shtatë në Serinë A, dhe në një gjysëm finale të Mitropa Cup. 
Ambroziana-Inter u kthye në qëndër të vëmendjes në1937/1938, duke kaluar milanin dhe Juventusin vetëm në ditën e fundit, ndërsa në Mitropa Cup pati një eleminim në cerekfinale. Akoma protagonist i triumfit zikaltër ishte qëndërsulmusi Guseppe Meazza, që u bë dhe Kampion Bote për të dytën herë. Shoqëria kompensoi tërheqjen e  Castellazzit me Tony Cargnellin i cili bëri shumë ndryshime,  skuadra kështu e rinovuar, arriti e treat në Serinë A dhe fitoi Kupën e Italisë për herë të parë në 1938/1939. Edhe pse idhulli Meazza, kishte mbetur i bllokuar për të gjith sezonin nga një dëmtim i rënd në këmbë, zikaltërit drejtuan të vetëm kampionatin e 1939/1940, duke fituar në ndeshjen e fundit të kampionatit përballjen direkte me Bolonjën dhe duke festuar Skudeton në San Siro, fushë e Milanit, e zgjedhur sepse numri i spektatorve ishte superior nga sa ishte kapaciteti maksimal i Arena Civica.
Dyshja e trajnierëve Peruchetti-Zamberletti vendosi  për dhënien e Meazzas tek Milani. Pas trembëdhjet vjetësh i veshur zikaltër, ai vishet kuq e zi, megjithatë lotoi pasi shënoi golin vendimtar në rezulatin 2-2 në derbin e qytetit. Në kampionat një prezantim brilant bëri që të diskutohej rikthimi i tij. dhe në 1940/1941 Ambroziana-Inter mbërrin e dyta në kampionat. Në dy vitet e më pasme Ivo Fiorentini nuk shkoi më shumë se në vendin e 12-të dhe Giovanni Ferrari, nën presidencën e re të Carlo Masseonit coi djemtë zikaltër në vendin e katërt. Në 1943 FIGC vendosi për pezullimin e aktivitetit sportiv nazional: në kampionatin Alta Italia 1944, e organizuar nga Komitetet Rajonale, Ambroziana arriti e para në Eliminatoret Lombarde, por vetëm e gjashta në Ndeshjet e gjysmfinaleve.
Pas rënies së regjimin fashist, në 27 tetor 1945 presidenti Masseroni anuncoi me tone krenarie që “Ambroziana Inter do të riquhej INTERNAZIONALE”. Interi përshëndeti këtë eveniment ehistorik me brilancën në prezantime (si fitorja 6-2 kundër Torino që në këto vite quhej Torinua  Madhe, për faktin sepse ishte skuadra më e mirë në Itali, kishte disa skudeto radhë dhe përfaqsohej jashtë italisë denjësisht**). Kampionati Misto i Serisë A-B 1945/46 ishte kampionati i parë dhe i vetëm me dy grupe, që nga 1926/1930: pavarsisht kualifikimit të ardhur nga një vend i dytë në Kampionatin Alta Italia, në Ndeshjet Finale skuadra e Carlo Carcanos e mbyll vetëm në vendin e katërt.
Sezoni 1946/1947 nisi me qëllimet më të mira: u konfirmua Carcano, Masseroni mer nga FIGC lejen për të testuar futbollist të huaj, dhe mori amerikano-jugorët Bovio, Cerioni, Pedemonte, Volpi dhe Zapirain, që morën në Itali nofkën “5 rrengaxhinjtë”, për sjelljen e tyre të pa përgjegjshme në futboll. Zapairain u njoh vetëm si lojtar bilardoje, Bovio kritikohej shpesh për mbipeshën e tij, u karakterizua nga sjellje sot të pa imagjinushme si psh: në janar të 1947, pas një pjese të parë ekzaltuse në Modena, në pjesën e dytë e la skuadrën me 10 lojtar vetëm për të qëndruar pas ngrohëseve në dhomat e zhveshjes. Pak ditë më pas Bovio, Cerioni dhe Volpi ia mbathën në Amerikën Jugore dhe bën që të humbisnin gjurmët e tyre. Masseroni shpëtoi skuadrën duke ja besuar teknikën Nino Nutrizios dhe trajnierit-lojtar Giuseppe Meazza, i rikthyer tek interi në moshën 30 vjecare. Dyshja arriti të mbante Interin me shumë probleme në Serinë A. Meazza luan ndeshjen e fundit pikërisht në këtë sezon.
Vetëm idhulli i tifozave u konfirmua në pankinë, por qëndroi pak kohë për shkak të problemeve në komonikim me lojtarët. Trainieri i interit kthehet sërish Carcano. Ky duke mos patur më mbështejten e Bruno Quaresima i bllokuar nga një fatkeqsi, vendosi ta zëvendësonte me të riun Benito Lorenzi, që u paraqit në fillim të Sezonit. Në fund të sezonit 1947/48 pavarsisht nga fillimi i mirë Inter arrin vetëm në vendin e 12.
Sezoni 1948/1949 bëhet trishtueshëm i famshëm si viti i Tragjedisë Superga(I gjith ekipi I Torinos, lojtare, trajnier, mjek dhe gazetar humbin jeten ne nje aksiden ajeror. Ne ate kohe Torino cilesohej si Torinua I Madh, dhe ishte nje humbje e madhe per te gjith Italine). Inter bëri blerje të mëdha. Erdhën Istvan Nyers, që mbante nofkën “Etienne” për origjinën franceze, mbrojtësi Attilio Giovannini dhe Gino Armano, duke hedhur hapat e para për një të ardhme të lavdishme. Por kampionët e rinj nuk ofruan lojën e kërkuar nga Mister Astely, që u zëvedësua në gjysëm të sezonit nga Giulio Cappelli. Trainieri i ri coi Interin në vendin e tretë, 5 pikë pas Juventusit dhe po aq pas Torinos që luajti me Interin ndeshjen e fundit në Kampionat, që fatkeqsisht do të ishte dhe ndeshja e fudnit zyrtare e “Torinos së Madh”.
Kampionati 1949/1950 nisi me synimet më të mira. “Tulipani flutrues” Faas Ëilkes mahniti tifozat por duke insistuar në aksionin personal, ndërsa dyshja Amadei-Lorenzi hoqën qetësi skuadrës. Në fund Inter arrin vetëm një vend të tretë. Vjen sërish një ndryshim trjanierësh Aldo Ulivieri në vend të Giulio Cappellit; besimi tek Lorenzi I këtyre të dyve ishte I tillë që coi pushimin e Amedein dhe lamtumirën e qëndër sulmusit Aldo Campatelli. Këto bënë që Masseronin të kërkonte një tjetër kampion të këtij sektori, duke gjetur kështu suedezi Lennart Skoglund, që mbante nofkën “Nacka” për shkak të origjinës së tij. Finalia e Kampionatit u karakterizua nga një Inter i rindërtuar dhe një Milan që sa vinte dhe binte, por për Interin nuk ishte mjaftueshëm dhe skudetoja 1950/1951 mbeti në dorën e kuq e zinjve vetëm për një pikë. Në verën e mëpasme në Kampionatin e 1951/52-shit presidenti vendos besimin tek portieri Giorgio Chezzi. Por skuadra vuajti sërish nga një ulje e rendimentit, sidomos e dukshme tek Skoglund dhe Ëilkes, dhe arriti vetëm e treta.
1952/1953 shi filloi me një revolucion në taktikë. Trainieri i ri Doktor Alfredo Foni, që ishte i dhënë më shumë pas lojës në mbrojtje,  lëshoi Ivano Clason të lirë dhe Ëilkes në favor të një lojtari të ri Bruno Mazza, i fituar për një shumë të vogël. Mënyra e re e lojës nuk i pëlqeu kritikës, por gabuan: Interi bëhet Kampion i Italisë. Në vijim të kritikave të ashpra për lojën tepër të spostuar në mbrojtje, në sezonin e ardhshëm Foni vendosi të propozojë një tjetër model loje, më agresiv. Në fillim Neyr u përjashtua pasi kërkoi një rritje page, por përpara ndeshjes kundër Milanit, Masseroni pranoi kërkesën e tij për ta marë sërish në lojë: ai shënoi një tripletë, të vetmit gol në atë ndeshje, kështu Inter fiton derbin. Skoglund u bë protagonist absolut në rezultatin historik 6-0 kundër Juventusit. Në një kampionat ku të gjith zikaltërit kanë momentin e tyre të krenarisë, Inter fiton kampionatin e Intalisë në 1953/54.
Në 1954 presidenti Carlo Masseroni, tashmë i paguar për fitoret e Interit në Serinë A, filloi një tratativë të gjatë me Angelo Moratti, për dhënien e shoqërisë. 
Në 1955 Angelo Moratti bëhet presidenti i ri i Interit. Që prej atere objektivi i tij ishte të ndërtonte një skuadër që të shkëlqente në cdo kompeticion, por fillimet nuk ishin shumë të lehta. Moratti punoi 8 vjetë për të fituar skudeton e tij të parë, dhe në këto vite ndryshoi plot 7 trainierë.
Pas një ndeshjeje të Coppa delle Fiere, në të cilën Barcellona mundi Interin, Moratti vendosi të përfshinte në skuadër trainierin katalanas Helenio Herrera. Rezultatet treguan se kjo zgjedhje ishte e goditur; për të kompletuar shoqërinë morati afroi dhe Italo Allodin, një menaxher në gjëndje të realizonte një skuadër kompetitive dhe fituese në cdo nivel. Allodi bëri të njëjtën gjë më vonë edhe tek Juventusi dhe Napoli, përvec Kombtares.  Në skuadër u bashkuan shpejt Mario Corso dhe dy të rinjtë e ardhur nga Primavera (skuadër e të rinjve zikaltër), Giacinto Façhetti dhe Sandro Mazzola. Të dy do të bëheshin më vonë dy lojtar të rëndësishëm për skuadrën zikaltër, dhe për Kombëtaren Italiane.
Skuadra punoi tre vjetë për të fituar skudeton e parë, që atere vijoi me rezultate të shkëlqyera, duke arritur të quehj dhe “skudara më e mirë në botë për atë periudhë”. Herrera, apo HH (sic e thërrisnin shpesh), ndërtoi fitoret e tij, me taktikën e sulmit: në portë ishte Giuliano Sarti, i marë nga Fiorentina; mbrojtja realizohej nga Armando Piçhi, kapiten i skuadrës dhe lider; përpara tij ishin golashënusit Taracisio Burgnich dhe Aristide Guaneri. Në anën e majtë u realizua revolucioni i parë taktik i Herreras: Façhetti u bë i pari mbrojtës i aftë të depërtonte përpara dhe të transformohej në një sulmues. Në mesfushë qëndronte Luis Suarez që tekniku e kërkoi me cdo kusht, pasi e kishte marë tek Barcelona; me pasimet e tij të gjata Suarez ishte në gjëndje të servirte topa preciz, sidomos në të djathtë për Jair. Mesfusha u forcua nga Gianfranco Bedin; talenti i Corsos i jepte një nuancë fantazie skuadrës, dhe në sulëm Mazzola.
Pas skudetos së parë në 1963, në 1964 mbërriti dhe për herë të parë Kupa e Kampionëve; e fituar kundër Reali Madiritit të madh. Inter fitoi 3-1 me dy gola të Mazzolës dhe një të Milanit në stadiumin Rater të Vienës. Në po këtë vit vjen dhe Kupa Interncontinentale që interi e fitoi duke mundur Independiente; pasi kishin humbur në Argjentinë 1-0,  zikaltërit e kthyen rezultatin në San Siro 2-0, me rrjetat e Mazzolës dhe Corsos.  Në ndeshjen e tretë dhe decizive e luajtur në Stadiumin Bernabeo Interi fitoi 1-0 me gol të Corsos. Vetëm skudeton nuk arritën të mernin atë vit.
Në vitin pasardhës Interi u kthye dominues: fitoi sërish skudeton dhe sërish Kupën e Kampioneve kësaj here pikërisht në San Siro ku fitoi kundër Benfikës 1-0 me gol të Jair. Në duart e zikaltërve u vendos sërish Kupa Interkontinentale, sërish kundër Independiente. Në San Siro interi fitoi 3-0 me golin e Piero dhe dopietën e Mazzolës, më pas në Argjentinë arriti rezultatin 0-0. Në sezonin 1965-1966 Inter fiton skudeton e tretë duke dominuar kampionatin që në fillim deri në fund.  1997 Inter paraqitet shumë mirë në të gjitha kompeticionet por në pak ditë skuadra pati një rënie: në 25 maj në Lisbonë pritej një inter fitimtar por shfaqet një Inter i lodhur kundër Celtic Glasgoë, në finalen e Kupës së Kampionëve. 6 ditë më vonë, në ditën e fundit të kampionatit ndodh e pa besueshmja. Inter humbet në Mantova fal një gabimi të nurmit një të saj Di Giacomo. Humbja coi Juventusin në vendin e parë, dhe në fitimin e asaj skudetoje.
Interi u prezantua i lodhur në takimet decizive të sezonit, në 6 ditët e fundit Interi humbi gjithcka që dukej tashmë e sigurt. Morati u shpreh me fjalët: << Ishim të mëdhenj kur fitohej, kërkojmë të jemi të mëdhenj edhe tani që kemi humbur. Ndoshta qëndruam shumë kohë në majën e dallgës.  Dhe të gjith duke shtyrë për tu hedhur. Tani do të jenë të gjith të kënaqur>
Në vitin pasardhës (1968), në fund të një sezoni zhgënjyes , Interi mbyll kampionatin në vendin e pestë. Ishte fundi i epokës së: Angelo Morattit, Presidenti la pas 13 vjetësh drejtimin e shoqërisë dhe me të u largua Helenio Herrera dhe Italo Allodi. Morati u largua me fjalët: << Do bëj tifozeri përsëri, duke vuajtur shumë më pak. Nuk ndjej më përgjegjësinë e imponuar nga të tjerët. Jam një tifoz mes tifozave>>
Me daljen nga skena të Angelo Moratit, pronësia e shoqërisë kaloi në duart e presidentit të ri Ivanoe Fraizzoli. Drejtimi i ri coi shumë shpejtë në rimëkëmbjen e Interit duke realizuar një kampionat të niveleve të larta: Roberto Boninsegna i quajtur Bonimba. I rritur mes të rinjve zikaltër në skuadrat e të rinjve të interit, Boninsegna fillon të angazhohet me Calierin përpara se të kthehet tek Interi dhe të bëhet lojtar i kombëtares në Botërorin Meksik 1970. Fal tij dhe dhe fal prezantimit të mirë të Interit të Madh, zikaltërit fituan skudeton e 11 të historisë së tyre. Një meritë të madhe kishte dhe Giovanni Invernizzi, trianieri i thirrur nga skuadrat e të rinjve për të zëvendësuar Herrerën: pas ndryshimit të pankinës, Interi filloi të luftonte për një kampionat tjetër që udhëhiqej nga Milani me 6 pikë para. Në 7 Mars 1971 zikaltërit fituan me rezultatin 2-0 derbin, dhe dy javë më vonë morën kreun e klasifikimit duke mundur Napolin në San Siro me një dopietë të Boninsegnës. Në 2 maj 1971 dy ditë përpara mbylljes së kampionatit Inter fiton skudeton e parë të epokës Fraizzoli. 
Fal teknikës së re, skudetoja e 12 nuk vonoi shumë: në pritje të kampionatit 1979-1980 skuadra mund të mbështetej në emra të rinj si Evaristo Beçalossi, Giancarlo Pasinato, Mimmo Caso dhe Roberto Mozzini. Ishte një kampionat ku interi kryesoi i vetëm që nga fillimi deri në fund. Në këtë kampionat Inter fiton në derbi dy herë (2-0 dhe 0-1), gjithashtu fiton kundër juventusit 4-0. Sezoni mbyllet me fitoren e Interit dhe rënien nga kategoria të Milanit dhe Lazios për skandalet e gjat kampionatit.
Vitin pasardhës interi del në gjysëm finale të Kupës së Kampionëve kundër Real Madridit, Real madird fiton, dhe më pas humbet në finale kundër Liverpool, skuadra që dominonte në Europë në fundin e viteve 70 dhe fillimin e viteve 80.
Në 1982 gjithsesi, me shumë vështirësi zikaltërit arritën të ngrinin kupën e tyre të tretë të Italisë. Ky ishte trofeu i fundit i fituar gjatë presidencës së Ivanoe Fraizzolit, që dy vjet më vonë, la presidencën me një bilanc prej dy Kupa Italie, dhe dy Kampionate, të fituara në 16 vjet që drejtoi shoqërinë
ç
Në 18 Janar 1984 presidenca kaloi në duart e Erenesto Pellegrinit i cili e mori shoqërinë nga Frazzioli. Blerja e tij e parë ishte një goditje në merkato: gjermani Karl Heinz Rummenigge, dy herë fitues i Topit të artë, një ndër sulmuesit më të fortë në botë. Qëndërsulmusi vjen nga Bajerni i Monacos me të cilin kihste fituar gjithçka. Presidenti ndryshon dhe trainier, mer nga Milani trainierin Ilario Castagner, por ndryshimi i pronësisë sjell vështirësi të tjera. Rummenigge që bëhet menjëerë idhulli i tifozave zikaltër,  pengohet nga fatkeqësitë e njëpasnjëshme: hyn në memorie një dopietë kundër Juventusit (ku interi fiton 4-0), dhe për një gol fantastik në kupën e kampionëve, ku shfaq akrobacitë e tij...por që u anullua nga rbitri. Janë këto vitet e një rivaliteti europian mes Realit dhe Interit. 
Situata ndryshon tek interi kur në pankinë vjen  Giovanni Trapattoni nga Juventusi ku kishte fituar gjithcka. Trapattoni vjen në Milano në 22 Maj 1986. Preku skudeton që në sezonin e parë, përgatit planet për vitin pasardhës, i jep një formë tjetër skuadrës duke i lënë hapësirë gjithnjë e më shumë treshes historike: portierit Ëalter Zenga dhe dy mbrojtësit : Giuseppe Bergomi (djalosh i ri, kampion bote në 1982), dhe  Riçardo Ferri.
Në sezonin 1988-1989 Interi fiton skudeton e 13 duke besuar në një skuadër të re, por që dukej eksperte. Në skuadër bashkohet dhe i madhi Lothar Matthaus, një nga qëndërsulmusit më të mirë në Botë, fitues i Topit të artë, dhe kampion bote në 1990, protagonist kryesor në fushë. Përvec Matthaus në skuadër u përfshi dhe mbrojtësi i majtë Andreas Brehme.
Mes blerjeve italiane, goditja e vërtetë në merkato ishte Nicola Berti, i ri dhe premtues të cilin Interi e mer nga Fiorentina. I riu mesfushor bëhet menjëherë idhulli itifozave. Trapattoni bën Interin një formacion fortësisht solid dhe konkret, me një qëndërsulmus si (Aldo Serena) që fiton titullin e golashënusit me 22 gola. Në mesfushë  lëshohet Ginafranco Matteoli. Interi bëhet një skuadër perfekte që mbledh 58 pikë (rekord në kampionatet me 18 skuadra), Përvec Milanit të Saçhi, Interi mund edhe Napolin e Maradonës, në përballjen në stadiumin “Meazza” në 28 Maj 1989. Kjo ishte dhe skudetoja e parë dhe e vetme e fituar nga Ernesto Pellegrini.
Por interi nuk është po aq i suksesshëm në europë. Në kupën UEFA inter eleminohet në 1/8 e finaleve nga Bayern Monaco.
Në sezonin pasardhës Inter përfshin në skuadër një tjetër gjerman, Jurgen Klinsmann. Fal kontributit të tij Inter fiton Superkupën e Italisë, dhe Kupën e parë UEFA në historinë e Interit (finalja realizohet kundër romës, ku Interi fiton 2-0 me gola të Matthaus dhe Bertit në Meazza, dhe humbet 1-0 në Romë) në 22 Maj 1991 Interi ngre kupën UEFA.
Në verën e 1991-shit tekniku kthehet tek Juventusi dhe Pellegrini vendos ta zëvendësoj me Corrado Orricon, i cili trajnonte një skuadër në Serinë B (Luçhese), dhe që shënonte rezultate të mira. Gjithsesi zgjedhja ishte e gabuar. Orrico largohet në mes të sezonit dhe skudra i besohet Luis Suarez, krenaria e vjetër e Zikaltërve.
Në sezonin 1992/1993 pankina kalon në duart e ekspertit Osvaldo Bagnoli, kampion i Italisë me Veronën në 1985 dhe që kishte figuruar në sezonet parardhëse me Genoan. Bagnolit i besohet një skuadër jo shumë kompetitive. Mes blerjeve të bujshme por të gabuara, dallohet blerja e Darko Pancevit (kampion i Kupës së Kampionve 1991) me bluzen e Yllit të Kuq , blerja e Kampionit të botës 1990 Salvatore Schillaci por që tashmë nuk shkëlqente më si më parë, dhe blerja e mbrojtësit Mathias Sammer, që në 1996 do të fitojë topin e artë me Borussia Dortmund. Pavarësisht teknikut, fal sulmusit fantastik uruguaian Ruben Sosa (i marë nga Lazio) dhe mesfushorit Antonio Manicone (i marë nga Udineze) skudara arrin të vër në vështirësi Milanin e Fabio Capellos, duke arritur një  vend të dytë në skudeto.
Sezoni 1993/1994 hapet me goditje në merkato, Dennis Bergkamp, hollandez, yll i lindur tek Ajax, i marrë pas një konkurence tepër të fortë. Së bashku me këtë lojtar fantastik, tek interi bashkohet dhe Ëim Jonk që kishte qënë gjithashtu tek Ajax. Inter nis me pretendime, por Bergkamp kthehet në një zhgënjim të madh, nuk arrin të integrohet as me shokët dhe as me tifozerinë zikaltër, Inter përfundon kampionatin në fund të klasifikimit. Si kompensim paraqitja e interit në Europë është krejtësisht e ndryshme nga ajo në Itali: me Giampiero Marinin vjen dhe kupa e dytë UEFA në historinë e zikaltërve. Në finale Interi përballet me austriakët e Casino Salisburg ( Interi fiton dy herë 1-0 ). Përpjekja e fundit e presidentit Pellegrini ishte besimi i pankinës tek Ottavio Bianchi që nuk rezultoi efektive.
Në sezonin 1994/1995 Massimo Moratti mer shoqërinë. Rifitimi i Kupës UEFA 1993/94, e dyta në historinë e zikaltërve, influencoi pakë në fatin sportiv të Interit: presidenca Pellegrinit tashmë ishte rraskapitëse, si nga ana e drejtimit dhe nga ana ekonomike, diferenca me Milanin e Berluskonit bëhet gjithnjë e më e dukshme. Merkatoja nuk sjell emra të mëdhenj tek Inter: vjen nga Sampdoria Gianluca Pagliuca (portier),teknika i besohet Ottavio Bianchit. Shpresohet shumë në një ndryshim radikal në nivelin e prezantimit të Dennis Bergkamp, që deri në atë moment rezultonte i huaj për skuadrën. Situata u duk menjëherë se ishte e vështirë: në turinin e parë të Kupa UEFA Inter del me 11 metërsh kundër Aston Villës, rruga në kampionat është plot vuajtje, dhe mes tifozave shpërthen një humor jo i mirë dhe i dukshëm. Me këto i vjen fudni presidencës së Pelegrinit dhe nëskenë rishfaqet mbiemri Morati. 
Në 18 shkurt 1995 ndodh ndryshimi i presidencës. Pellegrini dorëzon Interin, që rikthehet në dorën e familjes Moratti. Është Massimo, djali i Angelos, që mer Interin për të ecur në gjurmët e të atit. Ditën tjetër Inter mund Breshian në Meazza, por vëmendja e tifozerisë ishte e përqëndruar tek drejtuesi i ri,që mbante një mbiemër të rëndësishëm për ngjyrat zikaltër...dhe që të bënte të shpresoje sërish për një Inter të pathyeshëm, për një Inter rekordesh si në kohën e Angelos. Presidetni i ri vendos të konfirmojë Bianchin si teknik, dhe të afrojë në shoqëri personazhe të njohur shumë mirë nga ai si: Alessandro Mazzola si drejtor sportiv, Giacinto Façhetti si drejtor gjerneral, Luiisito Suarez si shef  mbikqyrës, të gjtih simbole të Interit që në vitet 70 njihej si INTERI I MADH.
Të gjitha këto ndryshime bën që Interi të filloj ta mari veten, duke u ngjitur fillimisht në vendin e 6 në sezonin 1994/1995
1995-1996 Massimo vendos të ndryshojë trianier duke e besuar skuadrën tek Ottavio Bianchi, që pas katër kampionatesh dhe që zvendësohet nga anglezi Roy Hodgson. Skuadra e mbyll kampionatin në vendin e shtatë, ndërsa në kupën UEFA eleminohet në turnin e parë. Në kupën e Italisë zikaltërit arrijnë në gjysëm finale, ku eleminohen nga Fiorentina që më pas fitoi torneun.
1996-1997 në verën e 1996 vijnë tek interi mesfushori i Kombëtares Franceze Youri Djorkaeff, dhe sulmuesi i Kombëtares Kiliane Ivan Zamorano. Sezoni i zikaltërve të Hodgson nis mirë, dhe mbyllet me një vend të tretë të kënaqshëm, 6 pikë larg Juventusit që fitoi dhe kampionatin. Në kampin ndërkombëtar inter paraqitet mirë në Kupën UEFA, por humbet finalen kundër gjermanëve të Schalkes 04 (një ndeshje që përfundon me penallti). Humbja në europë shkakton zëvendësimin e Hodgson me Luciano Castellinin, kjo ishte një lëvizje e përkohëshme deri në gjetjen e një trianieri të ri për sezonin pasardhës. Dhe në kupën e Italisë eleminimi vjen me penallti, në gjysmë finale kundër Napolit.
1996-1998: Në verën e 1997 shënohet një ndryshim. Moratti përshin në skuadër Luigi Simonin si trainier dhe mer për 48 miliard Lireta nga barcelona fenomenin brazilian Ronaldo, fitues i Topit të Artë në dhjetor të po atij viti. Me përshirjen e Fenomenit, i cili mbante rendimentin e tij stë shkëlqyeshëm në vitin e parë në Itali, në sezonin 1997-1998 skuadra fillon të bëhet një skuadër kompetitive dhe rivalizon ashpër rivalen e saj historike Juventusin. Deri 4 ditë përpara se të mbyllej kampionati interi gjendej vetëm një pikë pas juventusit. Inter dhe Juventus duhet të përballeshin për të dytën herë në kampionatin e atij viti në Torino. Klima ishte shumë e tensionuar për shkak të fjalëve që qarkulloheshin se bardhe e zinjtë kishin paguar aribtrat gjatë sezonit, dhe e kishin bërë këtë edhe kundër Interit. Në pjesën e parë Del Piero kalon Juventusin në avantazh. Në pjesën e dytë albitri i mohon një penallti të merituar Ronaldos, dhe pak më vonë jep një penallti të pa qënë për Juventusin, penallti e humbur nga Del Piero. Ndeshja u karakterizua nga nervozizëm nga ana e zikaltërve, gjë që do të vazhdonte dhe në ditët në vijim. Juventus fiton skudeton!
Ky episdo ndikoi në lindjen e dyshimeve të para për sa i përket korrupsionit të albitrave, dyshime që u vërtetuan 8 vjet më vonë me skandalin Kalçopoli. Në këtë kohë grupi muzikor “Elio e le Storie tese” (këngëtari i të cilit ishte interist i betuar), shkruajti këngën “Ti amo campionato” me ton satirik për nder të “rregullsisë” së kampionatit që sapo ishte mbyllur, ku dukej qartë favorizimi i Juventusit nga ana e albitrave. Inter nuk arrin të tregoj fuqinë në një kampionat të korruptuar, por jep maksimumin në fushat europiane. Në po të njëjtin vit Inter fiton Kupën Uefa.  mund Lazzion me rezultat 3-0 dhe gola të Zamoranos, Zanettit dhe Ronaldos duke rrëmbyer kupën UEFA.
1998-1999 Në verën e 1998 vjen tek Interi Roberto Baggio, me një eksperiencë të shkëlqyer tek Bologna, megjithse ishte një blerje e bujshme, Baggio nuk arrin të bëhet vendimtar për skuadrën. Në ndeshjet e Champions Ligës Inter mund Realin e Madridit me rezultat 3-1 me një dopietë të Baggios. Në këtë ndeshje Baggio paraqitet shkëlqyshëm. Por në 1998-1999 Inter bëhet pjesë e një sezoni tjetër zhgënjyes dhe negative. Eleminohet në një të katërtat e finaleve të Champions Ligës nga Manchester United (më pas fitues), dhe në kampionat arrin në një vend të tetë zhgënjyes. Gjatë këtij sezoni skuadra ndryshon plotë katër herë trainier.
1999-2000 në verën e 1999 Inter bën goditjen në merkato duke veshur zikaltër Christian Vierin, duke hedhur në xhepat e Lazios 70 miliard Lireta, gjithashtu mer sit rainier Marcello Lippin që ishte larguar nga Juventusi. Kjo zgjedhje kontestohet shumë nga interistat për shkak të së shkuarëz bardh e zi të Lippit, dhe sidomos për shkak të deklaratave kundër Interit në kohën kur ai ishte bardh e zi. Lippi vendos kushte të vështira për drejtuesit e shoqërisë, si fillim ai kërkon të mos rinovohet kontrata me kapitenin Bergomi, i cili pretendonte një rinovim pas një viti ku loja e tij kishte qënë positive.
Kopja sulmuse Vieri-Ronaldo i bën tifozat të ëndërrojnë, por të dy bomberat përfshihen nga një seri fatkeqsish që i ndalojnë ata të takohen në fushë, të luajnë së bashku dhe të bëjnë spektakël. Më i prekur nga fatkeqsitë ishte Ronaldo. pasi kthehet nga një ndërhyrje në gju ai vendos të rifilloj të luaj, në finalen e Kupës së Italisë kundër Lazios në 12 prill 2000 dëmton rëndë të njëjtin gju dhe largohet nga fusha me pak shpresa për tu kthyer më. Në fund të një sezoni plot probleme Inter arrin në një vend të katërt dhe fiton një vend në Champions Lig, në ndeshje kundër Parmës 23 Maj 200 me dy gola të Roberto Baggios.
Sezoni pasardhës rezulton edhe një herë i errët. Inter skualifikohet në Champions që në filim. Në kampionat gjithashtu rezultate jo të mira që nervozojnë trainierin Marcelo Lippi dhe e cojnë në reagime jo të këndshme. Për këtë arsye presidenca vendos ta zëvendësoj me Marco Tardellin, ish kampion bote në 1982, dhe në atë moment komisar teknik në Kombëtaren Italiane Under 21, me të cilët pak muaj më parë kishte fituar Kampionatin Europian. Pavarësisht ndryshimeve Inter vazhdon të ketë vështirësi. Këtë e tregon në kupën UEFA ku eleminohet në të katërtat e finaleve dhe në derbyn zhgënjyes ku mundet me një rezultat 0-6. Inter renditet në vendin e pestë në kampionat, kjo nuk ishte e mjaftueshme për drejtuesit e interit që vendosin të mos e rikonfirmojnë Marco Tardellin. 
Në fund të këtij sezon del skandali i falsifikimit të pasaportave. Mes shoqërive të përfshira figuron edhe Inter për fallsifikimin e pashaportës së Rekobës. Për këtë Alvaro Recoba detyrohet të mos luaj për 2 vjetë, dënim i dhënë ky nga FIGC.

Në 2001-2002 Morati vendosi tia besojë skuadrën Hector Cuperit, teknik argjentinas që në dy sezonet e kaluara kishte shkuar në finalen e Championsit me Valencian. Gjat gjith kohës Interi kryeson së bashku me Romën kampionait, por ashtu si në vitin 1997-1998 Interi gjendet i penalizuar nga disa “gabime” të albitrave dhe sidomos në ndeshjet e fundit që ishin dhe vendimtaret. 5 javë para mbylljes së kampionatit Interi kishte 6 pikë përpara Juventusit që ishte në vendin e tretë pas Romës. Por në këto 5 javë ndodh e pa besueshmja. Në ditën e fundit të kampionatit inter kishte 69 pikë, Juventus 68 pikë dhe Roma 67 pikë. Në 5 maj në Olimpiko skuadra e Kuper humbet kundër Lazios me rezultat 4-2 duke humbur kështu dhe kampionatin. (Ështën jë nga ndeshjet më të dhimbshme për gjith tifozat zikaltër besoj. Për mua ka qënë e tillë...i kujtoj si sot sytë e përlotur të fenomenit). Rruga drej Kupës UEFA ndërpritet në gjysëm finale nga Feyenoord që më pas fiton dhe këtë kompeticion.
2002-2003 Pavarësiht dështimit në sezonin parardhës Morati i rinovon Hector Cuper kontratën dhe ia beson atij skuadrën edhe për një sezon tjetër. Christian Vieri (i cili fiton dhe titullin e golashënusit me 24 gola) vendoset përkrah sulmuesit argjentinas Herman Crespo, (i cili u mor nga Lazio për të zëvendësuar Ronaldon). Ronaldo ju dha Realit të Madridit për shkak të mosmarveshjeve të shpeshta me trainierin. 
Në pjesën e parë të kampionatit skuadrat në luftë për titull ishin katër: Juventus, Milan, Inter dheLazio. Në pjesën e parë të kampionatit është Milan që kryeson duke u shapllur dhe Kampion të dimrit. Por në pjesën tjetër të kampionatit lufta vendoset midis Inter dhe Juventus. Dy skuadrat mbeten të kapura pas kreut të klasifikimit deri në përballjen direkte në Delle Alpi ku juventinët fitojnë. Mundësia i jepet sërish Interit një të djelë më vonë ku Juve humbet kundër Milan, por atë ditë edhe Inter humbet kundër Udinezes. Cuper arrin ta çojë skuadrën ën vendin e dytë në Serinë A.
Në Champions Ligë zikaltërit nisen nga vendi i tretë i turnetut paraeleminator duke eliminuar porutgezët e Sporting Lisbonës. Vazhdimi në kupë ishte i mirë falë rrjetave të Krespos, i cili ishte pak i angazhuar në kampionat por vendimtar në kupat europiane. Inter kalon fazën e parë duke u vendosur në vendin e parë përpara Ajax, Lione dhe Rosenborg. Në fazën e dytë arrin në vendin e dyë mbrapa Barcellonë,  përpara Neëcastle Untied dhe Bayern Leverkusen. Në kthimin e kësaj sfide kundër anglezve Vieri ndërpret një vazhdimësi të gjatë golash në kupë, ndërsa në BayArena të Leverkusenit, 19 vjeçari nigerian Obafemi Martins bëhet golëshënusi më i ri zikaltër në këtë kompeticion. Në të katërtat e finaleve zikaltërit mundin spanjollët e Valencias me golat e Vierit. Aventura interiste mbyllet në gjysëmfinale kundër Milan (më pas kampion Europe duke fituar në finale kundër Juventusit). Në derbin e parë Milanez të historisë e Kupave europiane, Milan barazon me Interin 0-0 dhe Inter barazon me Milan 1-1. Rezultat i favorshëm për Milanin që vazhdon rrugën drejt titullit kampion. 
Në 2003-shin fillon sezoni i tretë i Cuper. Pas disa dështimeve në kampionat si humbja në derbi dhe barazimi kundër Breshias, në tetor tekniku argjentinas zëvendsohet me Alberto Zaçheronin. Gjat merkatos së janarit meret nga Parma sulmuesi i ri brazilian Adriano, i cili pasi kishte luajtur me Interin në 2001 dhe kishte relizuar shumë 6 gola me Fiorentinën dhe 23 me Parmën mes viteve 2002-2004, i ishte dhënë pikërisht Parmës përkohësisht. Zahçheroni mbyll kampionatin pas Milanit, Romës dhe Juventusit, duke arritur në vendin e katërt që ishte objektivi minimal i Interit pas një prezantimi jo shumë të mirë.
Prezantimet e para të Interit në Champions Ligë janë të shkëlqyera: zikaltërit bëhen skuadra e parë Itlaiane që fiton në në Highbury, stadiumi i Arsenalit që mundet 3-0. Vjen më pas një tjetër fitore kundër Dinamo Kiev, e mundur 2-1 në San Siro. Me ardhjen e Zaçheronit rendimenti në kupë përkeqsohet: Skuadra e trajnuar  përkohësiht nga Corrado Verdeli humbet në Rusi kundër Lokomotivës së Moskës, dhe sërish kundër rusëve barazon 1-1 në shtëpi. Pas një humbje të rëndë kundër Arsenalit në kthim, eleminimi vjen me barazimin 1-1 në Kiev kundër Dinamos. Skuadra lë ëndrrën për champions dh fillon në Kupën UEFA, ku trainieri vendos Vierin në pozicionin e Adrianos (pasi adriano nuk mund të luante në ndeshjet ndërkombëtare). Inter fillon rrugën duke eleminuar Sochaux dhe më pas Benfikën, por ndalet në të katërtat e finaleve nga Olympiku i Marsiglias, duke humbur si në shtëpi dhe jashtë me rezultatin 1-0.
Në qershor të vitit 2004 Roberto Mancini bëhet zyrtarisht trainieri i Interit. Tekniku gjen mesfushorin Stankoviç dhe mer me vete nga Lazio mbrojtst Favalli dhe Mihajlovic, mer gjithashtu nga Chelsa Veronin. Skuadra mbështetet nga një sulm shumë i fortë (Adriano, Vieri, Martins, Recoba) por nuk arrin të realizoj pritjet e mëdha, duke arritu në pozicionin e tretë në Serinë A, pas Juventusit dhe Milanit. Është quajtur ndryshe dhe Interi i barazimeve ai i sezonit 2004-2005 për shkak të barazimeve të shumta dhe të një pas njëshme. Në kampin ndërkombëtar Inter skualifikohet në të katërtat e finaleve nga Milan. Skuadra e Moratit fiton Kupën e Italisë në 15 qershor 2005 në finale kundër Romës, ku Inter fiton si në fushën e vetë dhe në fushën e Romës. Në stadjumin Olimpico Perandori shënon dy gola dhe në Meazza është Mihajovic ai që vendos rezultatin 1-0. Inter fillon sezonin e ri 2005-2006 me këmbën e mbarë: në 20 gusht të 2005-ës Inter fiton për herë të dytë Superkupën e Italisë (të parën e kishte fituar në 1989). Kampionati  2005-2006 fillon me arratisjen e Juventusit. Në ndeshjen Juve Inter të luajtur në Mars, Inter kërkon një fitore por humbet me rezulatitn 2-1. Duke humbur dhe me Fiorentinën  i lë rrugë të lirë Milanit. Në fund podiumi është njësoj si në vitin e më parshëm. Juventus i pari, Milan i dyti dhe Inter në vendin e tretë. Kampionati mbyllet me këtë renditje, por që ishte e pritshme një ndryshim menjëherë pas përfundimit të gjykimit të skandalit Calciopoli. Gjykim që kishte nisur prej kohësh. Në champions, sfidat e para ishin me dyer të mbyllura (për shkak të incidenteve në derbyn me milanin). Pas vendit të parë në fazën e parë, skuadra mund Ajax-in në të tetat e finaleve por eleminohet nga spanjollët e Villarealit, pavarësisht fitores 2-1 në Meazza.  Zikaltërve u mbetet kështu vetëm Kupa e Italisë, që e fitojnë për të dytën herë rradhazi dhe sërish kundër Romës. Në ndeshjen e parë 1-1 në Olimpico dhe në Meazza Inter fiton 3-1 duke fituar trofeun për të pestën herë në historinë e zikaltërve. Ndërkohë vazhdonin hetimet për skandalin në futbollin Italian. Në përfundim vendimet që u morën i dhanë Interit titullin kampion të Italisë për sezonin 2005-2006, kalsifikuan Juventusin në vendin e 20 (vend që i shkaktoi rënien nga kategoria), ndërsa Milan u penalizua me 30 pikë, duke zbritur kështu në vendin e tretë pas Interit dhe Romës. ME RËNIEN E JUVENTUSIT NGA KATEGORIA INTER MBETET SKUADRA E VETME ITALIANE QË NUK KA MILITUAR KURR NË SERINË B!!!(një rekord më vete ku!!!). Në gusht të vitit 2006 Inter fiton sërsih Superkupën e Italisë, për të tretën herë në histori. Pak ditë pas fitores së Superkupës një fatkeqsi godet Interin dhe Interistat kudo në botën, duke e errësuar atmosferën festive: në 4 shtator 2006 vdes në Milano presidenti Giaçinto Façhetti, flamur krenues për zikaltrit dhe për kombëtaren Italiane në vitet 70-80. Tifozat dhe lojtarët Interistë ishin shumë të lidhur me presidentin Façhetti dhe kjo ishte një humbje e madhe për të gjith.  Inter fillon rrugën në Champions me dy humbje kundër Sportin Lisbonës dhe Bayern Monakos, por përmirson rezultatet në ndeshjet në vijim duke arritur një barazim dhe tre fitore. Interi kualifikohet në të tetat e finaleve ku eleminohet nga Valencia me rregullin e golave jashtë shtëpie. (rezultatet 2-2 dhe 0-0). Në serinë A, Inter dominon duke fituar edhe në dy ndeshjet e derbit kundër Milanit (2-1 dhe 4-3). Në 18 prill pëson humbjen e parë dhe të vetme në kampionat kundër Romës, e cila gjendej e dyta në klasifikim. Bëhet fjalë për humbjen e parë pas 39 ndeshjeve ku Interi paraqitej i pa thyeshëm. Në 22 prill zikaltëri festojnë fitoren e tyre të 15 eë kampionatit Italian përpara kohe.  Ky ishte dhe një rekord tjetër i vendosur nga Interi.  Fitoria e skudetos u karakterizua nga një seri e gjatë rekordesh, midis të cilëve : 97 pikë të mbledhura (shifër rekord), 17 fitore të një pas njëshme në kampionat (rekord apsolut historik i serisë A),30 fitore në të gjith sezonin (shifër rekord), 15 fitore në transfertë (shifër rekord),11 fitore të një pas njëshme në transfertë (rekord). Edhe vazhdimi në Kupën e Italisë është pozitiv, duke arritur për herë të tretë radhazi në finale, për të tretën herë kundër Romës. Nuk kishte ndodhur kurr më parë që të njëjtat skuadra të shkonin në finale tre herë radhazi. Në Olimpiko Roma fiton me rezultatin 6-2 dhe në kthim Inter fiton me rezultatin 2-1, por është Roma ajo që ngre Kupën e Italisë. Sezoni 2007-2008 është sezoni që çoi Interin në klubet njëqindvjeçare. Më 9 Mars 2008 festuam së bashku 100 vjetorin e Interit. Sezoni i ri fillon jo dhe aq mirë për Interin që humb në 19 gusht 2007 kundër Romës me rezultatin 1-0, ndeshje e vlefshme për Superkupën e Italisë. Ishte dhe ndeshja e 14 midis këtyre skuadrave në 3 vjet! Në kampionat inter paraqitet shkëlqyshëm, shpallet kampion i dimrit. Inter e mbyll vitin 2007 me 49 pikë, fryt i 15 fitoreve dhe 4 barazimeve, me një avantash prej 7 pikësh nga Roma e vendit të dytë dhe plot 12 pikë përpara Juventusit. Inter nuk mjaftohet me kaq por përmirson rekordin e vitit të kaluar në lidhje me ndeshjet radhazi të fituara në transfertë. 13 fitore në sezonin 2007-2008. Ashtu si në sezonin e kaluar është Zlatan Ibrahimovic lideri i skuadrës, fal shumë golave dhe shumë assis. Siç e keni parë dhe vetë Interi realizoj një sezon të shkëlqyer ku ka dominuar që nga fillimi deri në fund. Në fund të sezonit pati dhe disa luhatje, ku Inter rrezikoi shumë, megjithatë diti të tregoj forcën e vetë. Në Champions sic e dini u eleminuam nga një  ekip i madh si Liverpool. Ndërsa në kampionat fituam ditën e fundit të kampionatit, ku kurorëzuam me trofe të gjitha sukseset e sezonit.
Sezoni 2008-2009 fillon me ndërrimin e trajnierit. Është Murinjo ai që zë vendin e Mançinit. Megjithse ka pasur disa luhatje, Interi është I pari në renditje, dhe shpresat për çempions janë të mëdha.
Kjo është historia 100 vjeçare e INTERIT. 


ps: Historia eshte mare nga disa faqe te Interit ne Internet. E kam perkethyer vet nga italishtja, ndaj ju kerkoj ndjese nese perkethimi eshte i dobet. 

FORZA INTER...NEL MIO CUORE PER SEMPRE

----------


## Mister Enigma

E pashë se është mbyllur tema e interistëve pas 515 postimeve. Thashë të hap temën e re për dashamirët e Interit. Nuk kam ide a kam të drejtë ta bëj këtë apo është detyrë ekskluzivisht e moderatorëve po hajt po rrezikoj.  :perqeshje: 
Mos ta zgjas më shumë: urdhëroni interistë të shkruajmë këtu për ekipin tonë të zemrës, kampionin në fuqi të Serie A-së italiane dhe fituesin e superkupës së fundit të Italisë.

*Forza* *Inter.*

----------


## Flori



----------


## oliinter

forca inter dhe urime per temen

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Para se të hidhni baltë mbi punën e mod. mundohuni të jeni korrekt me veten, si hapësja e temës po ashtu edhe anëtarët e tjerë. 

Kontrolloni nëse janë hapur tema të ngjashme në forum e më pas vejini tellallin se po bëhen padrejtësi. 

Nuk kam ndërmend të merrem me diskutime pas këtij postimi ndaj ju sugjeroj të vazhdoni me temën normalisht.

----------


## Mister Enigma

Pale pale milanisti edhe po fshin postimet a?
As nuk të shava as nuk të ofendova por thashë një realitet. Tema duhet ta ketë titullin ashtu qysh ia ka lënë hapësja e temës ">>>>>>>100 vjet Inter<<<<<<".
Në vend se të fshish një postim kotnasikoti duhet ta ndryshosh postimin e parë të kësaj teme ku kam shkruar se e kam hapur unë temën.

----------


## oliinter

ky eshte diskriminim per tifozat e interit.

perse tek ky forum eshte moderator nje milanist? une do te preferoja nje qe te mos ishte tifoz fare dhe gjykimi i tij do te ish i drejte! kam pasur rezerva per kete moderator qe kur dola kunder milanit!

----------


## interX

Inter kete jave do bej diferencen apo jo? ...patjeter qe po...do te jemi ne kryesuesit e kampionatit deri ne fund.  :buzeqeshje:  
FORZA INTER NEL MIO CUORE PER SEMPRE...
C'E SOLO INTER...C'E SOLO INTER...C'E SOLO INTER

----------


## MICHI

Clay more eshte cun i mire ore cuna mos u beni merak. 

Clay plako ik merru me juven se kto ka njerez serioz. te flm.

----------


## oliinter

ku jeni interista e mbytem fare juven sot nuk pashe asnje sulm te juventusit sot kunder portierit tone. 

INTER  INTER INTER INTER INTER INTER INTER INTER INTER INTER INTER INTER INTER INTER INTER INTER INTER INTER INTER INTER INTER INTER INTER INTER INTER INTER INTER INTER INTER INTER INTER INTER INTER INTER INTER 


jemi ne krye akoma edhe per disa jave me sa duket.

ishin bo juventinet me aleks gjyshin te padurueshem. ja u ulem hunden hajduteve te moxhit.

----------


## MICHI

Forca Inter forca Inter.Forca Inter forca Inter.


Agagagaga Juventusi ka pas menduar se do na mundin 15 me zero per ato.

----------


## Mister Enigma

*Inter - Juventus 1:0*

Fitore plotësisht e merituar e Interit. Të gjithë ishim dëshmitarë të një Interi sulmues dhe të papërmbajtshëm. Edhe një herë u pa Interi spektakular. Me golin e Muntarit i ikim Juves tani me 6 pikë. 
Adriano ishte në nivel sot. Do ta vë në dilemë të madhe Zhozën.  :ngerdheshje: 
E shikova ndeshjen deri në minutën e 79-të kur u ndal rryma (me siguri ndonjë punëtor i KEK-ut juventin i pakënaqur i ka ndalur dritat) dhe deri aty Interi ka sulmuar shumë më tepër se bardhezinjtë.
Urime të gjithë interistëve dhe mua!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## oliinter

cfare kapiteni?????
cfare interi ne kete ndeshje. i papare

----------


## Xingaro

Sa gol i shemtuar...
...me mire kshu se i djeg me shume.

----------


## Mister Enigma

*Goli ishte gati si me fat ama është kurorëzim i shumë rasteve.*

----------


## oliinter

> Inter kete jave do bej diferencen apo jo? ...patjeter qe po...do te jemi ne kryesuesit e kampionatit deri ne fund.  
> FORZA INTER NEL MIO CUORE PER SEMPRE...
> C'E SOLO INTER...C'E SOLO INTER...C'E SOLO INTER


hej nuk po dukesh ne forum! interi fitoi kunder juves dhe i morrem hakun e vitit te kaluar. 

pershendetje

----------


## leci

Forca INTER dhe urime per fitoren mbreme.

----------


## Bruno p

Ndeshja me e bukur e interit qe ajo me juvetusin shpresojme te vazhdoj keshtu sepse siamo nero azurri nel cuore...

----------


## Linda5

Jam tifoze e JUVES por erdha ktu tju uroj fitoren e mbremshme e meritut JU LUMTE :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Mister Enigma

Faleminderit, Goca e Bulës.  :buzeqeshje:

----------

